
ISS crew successfully capture SpaceX Dragon Capsule (06:56 EST) - stbullard
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#hn
======
falcolas
Sadly, there was one mission casualty as a result of the "deconstructed"
engine:

"Unfortunately, the engine malfunction placed the Falcon 9 upper stage in a
slightly different approach to the International Space Station. That new
approach caused the stage to violate a set of conditions known as a "safety
gate"; there was no way the satellite could ascend to its intended 350km x
750km orbit without crossing the ISS orbit, and no time to check to make sure
that no collision would occur. The second stage's flight control software
automatically cancelled its second burn, leaving the satellite in a much lower
(203km x 323km) orbit than intended. Engineers from Orbcomm and Sierra Nevada
Corporation, the manufacturer, are deciding what can be done, and both SpaceX
and Orbcomm are being noticeably cagey about their press releases."[1]

That said, it's impressive that they were able to make the proper adjustments
and still complete the main objective. I wonder if they can bring the
satellite back down, or if the fuels[2] used in the satellite prevent its
return.

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/10/spacex-dragon-
capsule...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/10/spacex-dragon-capsule-
docks-with-space-station/) [2]
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrazine#Hazards>

~~~
ballooney
> I wonder if they can bring the satellite back down, or if the fuels[2] used
> in the satellite prevent its return.

They can't but not because of the fuels. It's because the Dragon capsule is
the only part of the whole launch stack that can re-enter intact, and it's a
payload to the rocket. Ther Orbcomm sat is also a payload, but a secondary
one. They both get put into their correct orbits (in theory) by the disposable
Falcon Upper Stage. There's no way for that Falcon Upper stage to bring
anything back, it is just allowed to burn up after it's been used.

~~~
falcolas
You're right - I had forgotten that only the small nose cone portion of the
dragon is capable of re-entry, and only has 10 M³ space available.

------
mkelley
OH yeah! I successfully got my girls ready and off to school on time this
morning. I'd like to see the ISS crew pull that off!

~~~
metl_lord
Imagine how much easier that would be if you had a robotic arm.

~~~
snogglethorpe
"Better get ready quickly girls, or else it's ... _the arm_..."

------
Deestan
The scale and precision of this maneuver is mind-boggling. Anyone want to try
for themselves, I can recommend the amazing Kerbal Space Program (0).

I just yesterday watched episode #38 (1) of kurtjmac's Let's Play where he
attempts an orbital rendezvous and barely manages to get the spacecrafts
within 700 meters of each other before they drift off again.

(0) <http://kerbalspaceprogram.com/>

(1)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOTMHEAP050&list=EL4fj56n...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOTMHEAP050&list=EL4fj56nWTSV8&index=38&feature=plpp_video)

------
mik4el
Watching it live. This is great news for the private space industry! Looking
forward to my retirement on the Moon in 50 yrs.

~~~
bdg
I'm looking forward to starting a whaling company on the moon.

~~~
michielvoo
I think a moisture farm would be more profitable.

~~~
jrabone
Do you speak Bocce?

------
InclinedPlane
Smooth as butter and ahead of schedule. And all while losing an engine on the
way up. So far they're setting a pretty damned good example.

------
stbullard
NASA TV screencap: <http://imgur.com/LKrBd>

------
hc5
EDT not EST

------
dos1
The SpaceX webcast has a great video of the whole process, as well as some
good stills:

<http://www.spacex.com/webcast/>

Watching the video gave me a massive appreciation for what these guys are able
to do. I work on a software project where we have trouble getting our builds
to pass reliably, so I can't imagine what kind of teamwork and high caliber
people it takes to pull something like this off :)

------
3amOpsGuy
2012 has been an awesome year. UK based here so the Olympics were a high point
(despite beforehand being fairly against the "waste" of money - i was wrong).

This is seriously cool.

I keep mixing up Eben Moglen and Elon Musk, am i alone?

